# Rockets Select Patrick Patterson from Kentucky



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Awesome value at 14! Kinda suprised Daryl didn't work his way into the second round to get one of those project centers.

Brad Miller to Houston to back up Yao now. This will allow Houston to focus on free agency now. Drafting Patterson may spell the end of Battier.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Battier and Jeffries are seen as expirings i think by the management.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I know Patterson is a PF in the mold of Landry but, I think he could play some SF too based on what I saw from him watching Kentucky games last year.

We are stacked at SF now so Battier and possibly Budinger might be gone as part of an S&T for one of the prized FA's.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Don't know about Battier, but certainly they'll be looking to use Jeffries. If anything we can use the combined salaries of Battier and Jeffries plus one of the Knicks picks for a disgruntled star.


----------



## bigblue2144 (Nov 4, 2009)

Congrats on getting Patrick! I am a lifelong UK fan, and he has been a joy to watch over the past 3 years. I was hoping my Pacers would get him, but I am extremely happy that you all landed him. Houston is a great franchise with talent and a good tradition. Honestly, I'm not sure PPat could have landed in a better place to start his career.

I don't think he will be an All-Star, but you all should end up being very happy with Patrick. He has always been a skilled post player and a good rebounder, but last year he expanded his game and added a 3-point and mid-range jumper. He also showed up much-improved mobility and agility in the open floor. He is a great kid with a great family, and his work ethic will impress everyone. Great pick!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am impressed with what I have seen with the Kid


----------

